# Lets see your dust collection at the lathe



## Dan Masshardt

I finally got a dust collector.  Now I'm trying to figure out how to set it up at the lathe  

I see some people just having the hose somehow behind the lathe    I know there are various hoods and scoops etc available and I'm sure as many shop build ones.

What have you found easiest to use and most effective?


----------



## mark james

I have a ceiling hung JET Air room filter, and a Jet Canister/cyclone unit placed between two lathes.

The Jet mini has a filter hose mounted under the bed.  The nova has a back jury-rigged dust filter hose.  I have a simple port with 2 hoses that I use a blast gate pipe section to open and close the hose to whatever lathe is needed.

I have been very pleased with this setup, with my only regret was the next higher Cyclone unit - more suction - since I have two hoses sections, there must be some small leakage, and the better motor would have given a stronger overall suction.  But $$$...


----------



## mark james

NOTE:  My setup is more for fumes and small chips - not the large stuff - its not powerful enough.

And the blast gates was installed after these pics.


----------



## Dan Masshardt

mark james said:


> NOTE:  My setup is more for fumes and small chips - not the large stuff - its not powerful enough.  And the blast gates was installed after these pics.



Does it get a good bit of the dust when you sand?


----------



## plano_harry

I started with Curtis's design:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/darn-near-perfect-penturning-lathe-dust-collection-52714/

Then perfected it...:wink:

Tapered box funnels airflow to outlet, poly cutting board material reflects light, is lite weight and stays clean,  The top is cut at a angle to give me clearance when I remove it and held in position by small strips of velcro - the bottom can be used alone.  I can bring my light right down on top of the plexi which give great visibility.  Strong magnets hold the box in place.  Air is ducted out the back to a quick connect airgate and then through the back wall of my bench.  I made a larger box to use with my collet/mandrel when required.


----------



## mark james

Dan Masshardt said:


> mark james said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE:  My setup is more for fumes and small chips - not the large stuff - its not powerful enough.  And the blast gates was installed after these pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it get a good bit of the dust when you sand?
Click to expand...


Its fine for the medium/fine stuff, but as I said - not powerful enough to really get the larger stuff.  Its more like a current drawing stuff down.  Acrylic/Alumilite will get pulled down easily to clog the grate, but heavy wood will not be sucked in.

Just previous post!!!

WOW...  Harry, nice set-up. Looks like you are doing wood surgery!!!  Save the blank, save the blank!!!


----------



## plano_harry

mark james said:


> WOW...  Harry, nice set-up. Looks like you are doing wood surgery!!!  Save the blank, save the blank!!!



LOL -:biggrin: Yes I have done some wood surgery in that box! - good news is all the pieces end up in the same place :redface:


----------



## Krash

plano_harry said:


> I started with Curtis's design:
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/darn-near-perfect-penturning-lathe-dust-collection-52714/
> 
> Then perfected it...:wink:
> 
> Tapered box funnels airflow to outlet, poly cutting board material reflects light, is lite weight and stays clean,  The top is cut at a angle to give me clearance when I remove it and held in position by small strips of velcro - the bottom can be used alone.  I can bring my light right down on top of the plexi which give great visibility.  Strong magnets hold the box in place.  Air is ducted out the back to a quick connect airgate and then through the back wall of my bench.  I made a larger box to use with my collet/mandrel when required.



Oh baby! I gotta make me one of these! Harry, this is sweet!


----------



## Dan Masshardt

Harry - what about bigger turnings?


----------



## plano_harry

I have a double wide that fits my collet and mandrel with two tubes.  Same design.  I only do pens, so those are the only boxes I made.


----------



## ossaguy

plano_harry said:


> I started with Curtis's design:
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/darn-near-perfect-penturning-lathe-dust-collection-52714/
> 
> Then perfected it...:wink:
> 
> Tapered box funnels airflow to outlet, poly cutting board material reflects light, is lite weight and stays clean,  The top is cut at a angle to give me clearance when I remove it and held in position by small strips of velcro - the bottom can be used alone.  I can bring my light right down on top of the plexi which give great visibility.  Strong magnets hold the box in place.  Air is ducted out the back to a quick connect airgate and then through the back wall of my bench.  I made a larger box to use with my collet/mandrel when required.


\


Wow,that's a nice setup!



Steve


----------



## ossaguy

Dan Masshardt said:


> I finally got a dust collector.  Now I'm trying to figure out how to set it up at the lathe
> 
> I see some people just having the hose somehow behind the lathe    I know there are various hoods and scoops etc available and I'm sure as many shop build ones.
> 
> What have you found easiest to use and most effective?


 

I started with my store-bought clear hood from Rockler,that has the hinged lid.I mounted a piece of angle iron on the back of my 46-460 lathe,using the existing tapped holes.I had to weld/modify the existing stock hood bracket to make it work,but now can snap it on and off with a simple vice-grip.

I was going to make it a magnetic mount,but never got around to it,and the vice-grip works slick.

I mounted my blower under the lathe,using 5 chainsaw handle anti-vibe mounts,so the vac shakes but you can't feel it on the cart.The bag was getting plugged up too fast,so I homemade a separater on wheels,with quick connnect fittings for super fast set up.That took away some of the suction but it outweighs the bag plugging up problem.

When ca/accelerator fumes contact the clear hood it discolors it fast.So I have an old cruddy one with it's own cruddy looking hose that when doing ca,I'll switch hoods,and take the bag off since it's just pulling fumes away.That works real good.I do it outside,so make sure the wind is on my back,too.

i think I've posted pics here before,so I apoligize if it's a repeat.If not,then here's a couple.


Steve


----------



## plano_harry

ossaguy said:


> i think I've posted pics here before,so I apoligize if it's a repeat.If not,then here's a couple.
> 
> 
> Steve


 
Steve, I have seen a couple of pics before, maybe in a thread on portables, but I always enjoy looking at your setup.  That has to be the most complete portable rig ever!:good:


----------



## rholiday

Dan,

Here's my "dust collection at the lathe".  :biggrin:

Bob


----------



## Band Saw Box

Dan; Here is my PSI Dust hood in action I'm happy with how it works.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSAjRK7JurI


----------



## reiddog1

*Here's mine*

I'm with Harry.  However mine looks a little ghetto in comparison to his.  Perfect for pens though!!

Dave


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead

I have many large tools on my dust collection and use blast gates to control when a tool is in use. For the longer runs I used PVC drain/waste pipe, and then short pieces of flex to the tool. Most of my tools are used only for wood and it can move a lot of material. But in doing so creates a LOT of static electricity. I ran grounding wires through the PVC from the dust collector to each machine.

 It is a good idea to do this, but if I had to do it again on the lathe 'leg' I would run the wire mostly on the out side. The wire catches every piece of acrylic threads that gets sucked through it. 

Mike


----------



## SteveJ

I might have the best collection yet shown...

It includes acrylics, stabilized, aluminum, burl, exotic and just plain old wood.


----------



## Dan Masshardt

SMJ1957 said:


> I might have the best collection yet shown...  It includes acrylics, stabilized, aluminum, burl, exotic and just plain old wood.



I literally had a pile 2' high the other day rough turning maple bowls   With a bit of purple acrylic mixed into the pile


----------



## Dan Masshardt

Thanks for the ideas so far  

Truthfully though, I don't want a box around the thing and have to change it out every time I turn a bigger project   

Maybe if I one day dedicate a lathe to pens that will be my solution   

I'll probably try something very basic to start


----------



## Old Lar

My collection system pretty simple. It is a Jet collector with a couple hoses running all over my shop floor.  I finally ran an overhead to the lathe the other day so my wife and I don't trip over them walking through the shop.
This setup collects all the dust and small chips.  The larger chips fall to the floor.  It is simple but effective.  No dust.


----------



## JD Combs Sr

*Here is my setup.*

Simple but keeps dust out of my face.  Includes a dust mask and face shield for larger items or goggles for smaller items such as stoppers and ornaments.  Yes it gets in the way on a occasion especially when I want to drop the handle a little on a tool but usually I can place it far enough to the side to relieve that problem.


----------



## CrimsonKeel

Dan im reading Richard Raffans book on bowl turning right now and he had a hood collector that had one pipe wrapped around the front of the headstock and a similar one to the back side.  looks like he build a shield that fit over these two pipes that was removable for larger pieces.  best picture i could find of that im talking about.
Turning Wood with Richard Raffan - Richard Raffan - Google Books
The front and back openings are at the lower bottom


----------



## Cmiles1985

Thanks to Dan for starting this thread! I got some pretty good ideas, and with an hour of piddling around, an $8 cutting board from Sam's, some scrap oak and an old reactor shield from the lab that we don't use anymore, I ended up with this:




I'll do a little turning tomorrow evening hopefully to try it out. At only 330 cfm, I doubt my DC will pick up many of the chips, but hopefully it will keep the fine stuff out of my respiratory system. Thanks for all of the ideas y'all!

Edit: I may be making some revisions now that I'm looking at the picture! I shouldn't have had my 2 year old "helping" while I was in the design process!!


----------



## navycop

SMJ1957 said:


> I might have the best collection yet shown...
> 
> It includes acrylics, stabilized, aluminum, burl, exotic and just plain old wood.



Looks like my Shopsmith. But I have a cardboard box underneath to catch the stuff on the floor.


----------



## JasonC

I picked up the PSI lathe hood a while back and tried it with my Shop-Vac. With a 4" to 2 1/2" adapter on the Shop-Vac it was horrible. Picked up a Jet DC1100VX-CK at 15% off and have been working on getting things set up. 

I have one 4" duct running to the lathe with a blast gate, coupler, and a short piece of hose running to the hood. I have an elbow on the back side of the wall that is coupled to flex hose.

To collect the mess at the drill press I ran a 4" x 4" x 2 1/2" Y fitting at the drill press with a 2 1/2" blast gate and 2 1/2" rigid flex hose with hood. 

Overall I'm happy with the PSI hood. My only complaint is that the tailstock locking lever hits the hood when I move the tailstock.


----------



## jsolie

I have this behind my lathe:






It doesn't work so well for chips and other cruft, but I didn't get a dust collector for that.  It does work wonders for dust.  I've seen dust float up and into the intake, even when power sanding bowls.  I think I got it from Grizzly, but it's been so long I don't rightly remember anymore.


----------

